# TNT No Meat Chili



## CraigC (Jan 31, 2012)

This will easily please carnivores.

BLACK BEAN, YELLOW PEPPER, AND CUMIN CHILI

6 tblsp olive oil
1 12-oz onion coarsely chopped (about 3 cups)
1 large yellow bell pepper, coarsely chopped
1-1/2 tblsp cumin seeds
4 tsp minced canned chipotle chilies
2-4 garlic cloves (to taste), chopped fine
3 15-oz cans black beans, well drained
2 14-1/2 oz cans diced tomatoes with roasted garlic
2 cups vegetable broth

Heat oil in heavy large pot over medium-high heat. Add onion, bell 
pepper, and cumin seeds. Saute until onion is soft and golden, 
stirring often, about 10 minutes. Add chipotles and garlic and 
stir 30 seconds. Add black beans, diced tomatoes with juices, and
vegetable broth. Bring to boil, reduce heat to medium. Simmer 
uncovered until liquid is reduced by half, stirring occasionally, 
about 30 minutes. Transfer 2 cups of chili to blender or processor.
Blend to coarse paste, return to pot. Simmer chili to thicken as
desired. Season to taste with salt and pepper. 

Craig


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 31, 2012)

CraigC said:


> This will easily please carnivores.
> 
> BLACK BEAN, YELLOW PEPPER, AND CUMIN CHILI
> 
> ...



You must mean "This will easily please Vegetarians"  Sounds like a good recipe.  Thank you.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 1, 2012)

that's not food, that's what food eats!

lol, j/k. looks good, i think my family would enjoy this. copied and saved. thanks, craigsy.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 1, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> You must mean "This will easily please Vegetarians" Sounds like a good recipe. Thank you.


 
I actually meant that it will please a carnivor, even though it is vegetarian.

Craig


----------



## justplainbill (Feb 1, 2012)

I like beans as well as meat in my chili and find a ratio by weight of 50-50 can yield a chili with a thick tasty sauce.  I save my tomatoes for the pasta sauce.


----------

